# Trump, at a lunch with African leaders, refers to the non-existent country of "Nambia"



## basquebromance

David Mack on Twitter

the video is on twitter


----------



## Correll

How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.


----------



## toobfreak

basquebromance said:


> David Mack on Twitter
> 
> the video is on twitter




Gettin' *real hard up* for a story to knock Trump with, huh?  So now you resort to typos, simple misspeakings or mishearings.  He left a letter out, misspoke, was misheard or maybe had Zambia in his mind as he said Namibia?  

Who gives a flyin' crap about any of these countries anyway?  The last time you bought anything made there? When was the last time Namibia or Botswana were even in the news?  I got it!  When Trump left one letter out!  Me, I'm still trying to figure out where Obama thought he went to all 57 states of America.  Now THAT is one dumbass clueless fuck up!  What was Barackass thinking THAT day, Heinz's 57 varieties or the 57 states of Islam?


----------



## basquebromance

Who knew Namibia and Zambia combined to form one country


----------



## BULLDOG

Correll said:


> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.



Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.


----------



## martybegan

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
Click to expand...


Yes, an additional "i". Still less of a mistake numerically than 57 states.


----------



## BULLDOG

toobfreak said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Mack on Twitter
> 
> the video is on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin' *real hard up* for a story to knock Trump with, huh?  So now you resort to typos, simple misspeakings or mishearings.  He left a letter out, misspoke, was misheard or maybe had Zambia in his mind as he said Namibia?
> 
> Who gives a flyin' crap about any of these countries anyway?  The last time you bought anything made there? When was the last time Namibia or Botswana were even in the news?  I got it!  When Trump left one letter out!  Me, I'm still trying to figure out where Obama thought he went to all 57 states of America.  Now THAT is one dumbass clueless fuck up!  What was Barackass thinking THAT day, Heinz's 57 varieties or the 57 states of Islam?
Click to expand...


Yes. Since the Matrix took over, lots of things have changed.


----------



## BULLDOG

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, an additional "i". Still less of a mistake numerically than 57 states.
Click to expand...


And we know how much of a fit you pitched over that mistake. You're still doing it. Do you think you will ever just drop that, like you want done for Trump's screw ups?


----------



## martybegan

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, an additional "i". Still less of a mistake numerically than 57 states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we know how much of a fit you pitched over that mistake. You're still doing it. Do you think you will ever just drop that, like you want done for Trump's screw ups?
Click to expand...


I actually only bring it up when prog morons bring something up similar.

it's a hell of a retort.


----------



## toobfreak

BULLDOG said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Mack on Twitter
> 
> the video is on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin' *real hard up* for a story to knock Trump with, huh?  So now you resort to typos, simple misspeakings or mishearings.  He left a letter out, misspoke, was misheard or maybe had Zambia in his mind as he said Namibia?
> 
> Who gives a flyin' crap about any of these countries anyway?  The last time you bought anything made there? When was the last time Namibia or Botswana were even in the news?  I got it!  When Trump left one letter out!  Me, I'm still trying to figure out where Obama thought he went to all 57 states of America.  Now THAT is one dumbass clueless fuck up!  What was Barackass thinking THAT day, Heinz's 57 varieties or the 57 states of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Since the Matrix took over, lots of things have changed.
Click to expand...



The nature of the Matrix is that it is already running the show when you think all is done by self-actualization, so you never know when it took over, just when it wants you to think it took over.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

basquebromance said:


> David Mack on Twitter
> 
> the video is on twitter



FYI, Basque is a poseur masquerading as a "Conservative" He's a lot like bucs90 and Oreo and for the same reason


----------



## BULLDOG

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, an additional "i". Still less of a mistake numerically than 57 states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we know how much of a fit you pitched over that mistake. You're still doing it. Do you think you will ever just drop that, like you want done for Trump's screw ups?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually only bring it up when prog morons bring something up similar.
> 
> it's a hell of a retort.
Click to expand...


Some RWNJ mentions that mistake at least every day. How many years ago was that? But you expect Trump's goofy shit to just go away? Dream on


----------



## TNHarley

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
Click to expand...

Lol right? I bet peaches in chief doesnt even know we have 57 states


----------



## BULLDOG

toobfreak said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Mack on Twitter
> 
> the video is on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin' *real hard up* for a story to knock Trump with, huh?  So now you resort to typos, simple misspeakings or mishearings.  He left a letter out, misspoke, was misheard or maybe had Zambia in his mind as he said Namibia?
> 
> Who gives a flyin' crap about any of these countries anyway?  The last time you bought anything made there? When was the last time Namibia or Botswana were even in the news?  I got it!  When Trump left one letter out!  Me, I'm still trying to figure out where Obama thought he went to all 57 states of America.  Now THAT is one dumbass clueless fuck up!  What was Barackass thinking THAT day, Heinz's 57 varieties or the 57 states of Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Since the Matrix took over, lots of things have changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The nature of the Matrix is that it is already running the show when you think all is done by self-actualization, so you never know when it took over, just when it wants you to think it took over.
Click to expand...


Sounds exactly like your so called Deep State.


----------



## Lewdog

Surprised he didn't Say "Narnia" or accidentally say "Nambla."


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

"Corpseman"

Sorry, it just popped into my head.


----------



## TNHarley

Lewdog said:


> Surprised he didn't Say "Narnia" or accidentally say "Nambla."


good one lew!


----------



## BULLDOG

CrusaderFrank said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


See post #8


----------



## Lewdog

BULLDOG said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post #8
Click to expand...



There are actually 58 states if you include Kenya.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
Click to expand...

_If only he was as smooth as Obama... as he was traveling around, visiting all 57 States... _

_A real president, instead of that fool, would know there's 50 states._
___Maybe he'll get as many passes on his mistakes as Obama did._


----------



## aaronleland

CrusaderFrank said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Mack on Twitter
> 
> the video is on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, Basque is a poseur masquerading as a "Conservative" He's a lot like bucs90 and Oreo and for the same reason
Click to expand...


What the fuck ever happened to Bucs90?


----------



## BULLDOG

Pumpkin Row said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _If only he was as smooth as Obama... as he was traveling around, visiting all 57 States... _
> 
> _A real president, instead of that fool, would know there's 50 states._
> ___Maybe he'll get as many passes on his mistakes as Obama did._
Click to expand...


Yes, that little mistake is several years old,and not really that funny, but here you are repeating it yet again. Oddly you expect trump's goofy crap to just be overlooked. Typical childish RWNJ behavior. Now go away and quit stalking me you little twat.


----------



## Correll

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pumpkin Row

BULLDOG said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _If only he was as smooth as Obama... as he was traveling around, visiting all 57 States... _
> 
> _A real president, instead of that fool, would know there's 50 states._
> ___Maybe he'll get as many passes on his mistakes as Obama did._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that little mistake is several years old,and not really that funny, but here you are repeating it yet again. Oddly you expect trump's goofy crap to just be overlooked. Typical childish RWNJ behavior. Now go away and quit stalking me you little twat.
Click to expand...

_You must have missed the second video, there._


----------



## BULLDOG

Pumpkin Row said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _If only he was as smooth as Obama... as he was traveling around, visiting all 57 States... _
> 
> _A real president, instead of that fool, would know there's 50 states._
> ___Maybe he'll get as many passes on his mistakes as Obama did._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that little mistake is several years old,and not really that funny, but here you are repeating it yet again. Oddly you expect trump's goofy crap to just be overlooked. Typical childish RWNJ behavior. Now go away and quit stalking me you little twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You must have missed the second video, there._
Click to expand...


I'm gently asking you to go away. I suggest you do that, however I will engage you if you continue stalking me.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

BULLDOG said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _If only he was as smooth as Obama... as he was traveling around, visiting all 57 States... _
> 
> _A real president, instead of that fool, would know there's 50 states._
> ___Maybe he'll get as many passes on his mistakes as Obama did._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that little mistake is several years old,and not really that funny, but here you are repeating it yet again. Oddly you expect trump's goofy crap to just be overlooked. Typical childish RWNJ behavior. Now go away and quit stalking me you little twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You must have missed the second video, there._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gently asking you to go away. I suggest you do that, however I will engage you if you continue stalking me.
Click to expand...

_I fail to see how replying to you in a thread on the open board is stalking. I feel like you're just hurt that I showed you Obama made a whole slew of embarrassing blunders far worse than mispronouncing/misspelling Namibia._

_EDIT: You know, you add nothing to the discussion on this forum, anyway. Goodbye<3_


----------



## BULLDOG

Pumpkin Row said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> 
> 
> _If only he was as smooth as Obama... as he was traveling around, visiting all 57 States... _
> 
> _A real president, instead of that fool, would know there's 50 states._
> ___Maybe he'll get as many passes on his mistakes as Obama did._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that little mistake is several years old,and not really that funny, but here you are repeating it yet again. Oddly you expect trump's goofy crap to just be overlooked. Typical childish RWNJ behavior. Now go away and quit stalking me you little twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You must have missed the second video, there._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gently asking you to go away. I suggest you do that, however I will engage you if you continue stalking me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I fail to see how replying to you in a thread on the open board is stalking. I feel like you're just hurt that I showed you Obama made a whole slew of embarrassing blunders far worse than mispronouncing/misspelling Namibia._
Click to expand...


What you might feel is unimportant.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

aaronleland said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Mack on Twitter
> 
> the video is on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, Basque is a poseur masquerading as a "Conservative" He's a lot like bucs90 and Oreo and for the same reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever happened to Bucs90?
Click to expand...


Embarrassed himself to death, was resurrected as oreo


----------



## toobfreak

BULLDOG said:


> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.






If Donald Trump were half this stupid, unpresidential and clownish, they would run him out of town in a railroad car!


----------



## toobfreak

BULLDOG said:


> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing.




Well, apparently they are!  I just inputted 'Nambia" into the Microsoft Bing Search Engine, and it returned THIS:

Nambia - Bing


----------



## BULLDOG

toobfreak said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Donald Trump were half this stupid, unpresidential and clownish, they would run him out of town in a railroad car!
Click to expand...


I see. You expect Trump to be immune from the ridicule that lead some RWNJ to make a video.


----------



## BULLDOG

toobfreak said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, apparently they are!  I just inputted 'Nambia" into the Microsoft Bing Search Engine, and it returned THIS:
> 
> Nambia - Bing
Click to expand...


Yes. All search engines allow for misspelled words. I typed in repubic party, and the first thing that come up was 
*GOP: Republican National Committee*


----------



## Death Angel

When that wasteland matters to the world, maybe we'll care.

Tell the truth libs. You've never heard of the place either until the media needed something to ridicule -- bigly.


----------



## toobfreak

BULLDOG said:


> I see. You expect Trump to be immune from the ridicule that lead some RWNJ to make a video.



I see.  You expect me to believe that you are really dumb enough to not get the point or you really are.


----------



## toobfreak

BULLDOG said:


> Yes. All search engines allow for misspelled words. I typed in repubic party, and the first thing that come up was
> *GOP: Republican National Committee*




So you admit a computer search engine is smarter than a liberal?  The search engine recognizes and understands a mere slip of the finger or tongue, while a liberal cannot, unless it is overlooking the THOUSANDS of grave errors by Obama and Hillary?


----------



## Death Angel

toobfreak said:


> So you admit a computer search engine is smarter than a liberal? The search engine recognizes and understands a mere slip of the finger or tongue, while a liberal cannot, unless it is overlooking the THOUSANDS of grave errors by Obama


POK-e-Stan always annoyed me.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

basquebromance said:


> Who knew Namibia and Zambia combined to form one country


There are no countries in Africa; it is a jungle jumble of small, primitive, and bloodthirsty tribal gangs.


----------



## frigidweirdo

CrusaderFrank said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, in 8 years Obama made a FEW mistakes. Trump makes at least one every day.


----------



## frigidweirdo

The Sage of Main Street said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Namibia and Zambia combined to form one country
> 
> 
> 
> There are no countries in Africa; it is a jungle jumble of small, primitive, and bloodthirsty tribal gangs.
Click to expand...


I'm just wondering how I survived in Africa if that were the case.


----------



## BULLDOG

toobfreak said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All search engines allow for misspelled words. I typed in repubic party, and the first thing that come up was
> *GOP: Republican National Committee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit a computer search engine is smarter than a liberal?  The search engine recognizes and understands a mere slip of the finger or tongue, while a liberal cannot, unless it is overlooking the THOUSANDS of grave errors by Obama and Hillary?
Click to expand...


If you say so. I understand it is hard for you to give up on all the years you have invested in trying to trash Hillary, and Obama, but sooner or later, you are going to have to realize they are no longer involved. and you need new material. Trump is involved, and you should expect him to be treated no better than you treated Obama or Hillary. The obese orange fool is much easier to ridicule, because he is much dumber.


----------



## BULLDOG

toobfreak said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All search engines allow for misspelled words. I typed in repubic party, and the first thing that come up was
> *GOP: Republican National Committee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit a computer search engine is smarter than a liberal?  The search engine recognizes and understands a mere slip of the finger or tongue, while a liberal cannot, unless it is overlooking the THOUSANDS of grave errors by Obama and Hillary?
Click to expand...


You would be hilarious if it your ignorance wasn't so sad.


----------



## toobfreak

BULLDOG said:


> I understand it is hard for you to give up on all the years you have invested in trying to trash Hillary, and Obama, but sooner or later, you are going to have to realize they are no longer involved.



You don't understand anything.  You don't even understand that I haven't tried to bash Hillary and Obama, I *HAVE* bashed them!  And they supplied all of the fuel and facts to do so.  You don't even understand that both of them haven't gone anywhere, both are still out there almost DAILY in the news still talking shit!  You don't understand that most of the stuff you are blaming Trump for and most of the problems addressed in the world today was caused by them!!!  They are VERY involved.


----------



## toobfreak

BULLDOG said:


> You would be hilarious if it your ignorance wasn't so sad.



You are ignorant that your Hillarious is so bad.


----------



## BULLDOG

toobfreak said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is hard for you to give up on all the years you have invested in trying to trash Hillary, and Obama, but sooner or later, you are going to have to realize they are no longer involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand anything.  You don't even understand that I haven't tried to bash Hillary and Obama, I *HAVE* bashed them!  And they supplied all of the fuel and facts to do so.  You don't even understand that both of them haven't gone anywhere, both are still out there almost DAILY in the news still talking shit!  You don't understand that most of the stuff you are blaming Trump for and most of the problems addressed in the world today was caused by them!!!  They are VERY involved.
Click to expand...


Make up your mind. Was it their fault, or the deep state's fault? Are they in charge of the dep state? If so, who is running the Bilderbergs? How do the illuminati, chem trails, and bigfoot sightings all figure into your theory?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The outrage is he said Nambia instead of Namibia?  That's really reaching for new outrage.


----------



## BULLDOG

Tipsycatlover said:


> The outrage is he said Nambia instead of Namibia?  That's really reaching for new outrage.



Don't be silly. You turned a cough into parkinson disease.


----------



## Political Junky

Trump couldn't find Africa on a map.


----------



## martybegan

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, an additional "i". Still less of a mistake numerically than 57 states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we know how much of a fit you pitched over that mistake. You're still doing it. Do you think you will ever just drop that, like you want done for Trump's screw ups?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually only bring it up when prog morons bring something up similar.
> 
> it's a hell of a retort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some RWNJ mentions that mistake at least every day. How many years ago was that? But you expect Trump's goofy shit to just go away? Dream on
Click to expand...


Goofy shit deserves goofy shit, and forgetting an "i" is not as bad as thinking there are 57 states. 

It's not like we are the United States of Heinz or something.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Tipsycatlover said:


> The outrage is he said Nambia instead of Namibia?  That's really reaching for new outrage.


*!!!!*


What about Ivanka's misuse of _otherwise?  _That's sure to bring down the Trump regime after she is impeached and removed from office as First Daughter.  Only then can we recover the moal authority we had under President Obama.


----------



## toobfreak

BULLDOG said:


> I understand it is hard for you to give up on all the years you have invested in trying to trash Hillary, and Obama, but sooner or later, you are going to have to realize they are no longer involved.



Right, they are so no longer involved that they lead the headlines almost every day!  Even the DNC wants Hillary to STFU and they can't make her go away, and ex-presidents are _supposed_ to move on with their own life and leave the nation to the new president but this one can't STFU either because he is so worried that his blunders straightjacketing the nation will be undone instead.

Obama calls constant GOP efforts to repeal Obamacare 'aggravating'

Clinton won't rule out challenging legitimacy of 2016 election

Here is a man with so many questionable offenses to the nation to fill a book, called by most the worst president in US History, even having to be slapped down by the Supreme Court numerous times, and Hillary, a person enmeshed in continuous scandals and criminal investigation for nearly her entire life with so many major scandals that they all have their own proper names like a hurricane:

Why Trump's Not So Bad

And how does BULLCRAP dismiss it all?  _By trying to claim it is all just so much fluff to be lumped in with Bigfoot?_  Obviously, you have cornered the market on disingenuous cognitive dissonance and there is no point in further trying to have any real conversation with you, if someone told you the sky was blue, you would argue that it is brown.


----------



## BULLDOG

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, an additional "i". Still less of a mistake numerically than 57 states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we know how much of a fit you pitched over that mistake. You're still doing it. Do you think you will ever just drop that, like you want done for Trump's screw ups?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually only bring it up when prog morons bring something up similar.
> 
> it's a hell of a retort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some RWNJ mentions that mistake at least every day. How many years ago was that? But you expect Trump's goofy shit to just go away? Dream on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goofy shit deserves goofy shit, and forgetting an "i" is not as bad as thinking there are 57 states.
> 
> It's not like we are the United States of Heinz or something.
Click to expand...


You need new material. Your old stuff has become pathetic.


----------



## Eloy

basquebromance said:


> David Mack on Twitter
> 
> the video is on twitter


Donald Trump is a laugh a minute.


----------



## BULLDOG

toobfreak said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is hard for you to give up on all the years you have invested in trying to trash Hillary, and Obama, but sooner or later, you are going to have to realize they are no longer involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, they are so no longer involved that they lead the headlines almost every day!  Even the DNC wants Hillary to STFU and they can't make her go away, and ex-presidents are _supposed_ to move on with their own life and leave the nation to the new president but this one can't STFU either because he is so worried that his blunders straightjacketing the nation will be undone instead.
> 
> Obama calls constant GOP efforts to repeal Obamacare 'aggravating'
> 
> Clinton won't rule out challenging legitimacy of 2016 election
> 
> Here is a man with so many questionable offenses to the nation to fill a book, called by most the worst president in US History, even having to be slapped down by the Supreme Court numerous times, and Hillary, a person enmeshed in continuous scandals and criminal investigation for nearly her entire life with so many major scandals that they all have their own proper names like a hurricane:
> 
> Why Trump's Not So Bad
> 
> And how does BULLCRAP dismiss it all?  _By trying to claim it is all just so much fluff to be lumped in with Bigfoot?_  Obviously, you have cornered the market on disingenuous cognitive dissonance and there is no point in further trying to have any real conversation with you, if someone told you the sky was blue, you would argue that it is brown.
Click to expand...


If you say so.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

BULLDOG said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outrage is he said Nambia instead of Namibia?  That's really reaching for new outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly. You turned a cough into parkinson disease.
Click to expand...

It wasn't the cough.  It was the seizures.


----------



## RicO'Shea

toobfreak said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Mack on Twitter
> 
> the video is on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin' *real hard up* for a story to knock Trump with, huh?  So now you resort to typos, simple misspeakings or mishearings.  He left a letter out, misspoke, was misheard or maybe had Zambia in his mind as he said Namibia?
> 
> Who gives a flyin' crap about any of these countries anyway?  The last time you bought anything made there? When was the last time Namibia or Botswana were even in the news?  I got it!  When Trump left one letter out!  Me, I'm still trying to figure out where Obama thought he went to all 57 states of America.  Now THAT is one dumbass clueless fuck up!  What was Barackass thinking THAT day, Heinz's 57 varieties or the 57 states of Islam?
Click to expand...


Namibia: 4 Facts About the Country Trump Called 'Nambia'

Look at all the old, hard up shut up rehashed about President Obama. Trump is one stupid ass mofo and his time in office is very limited. You have NO idea about the REAL evidence Meuller has, your fetus brain won't allow you access because you've been brainwashed by a political party that preys on weak ass fetus brains. Cheers, groupies.


----------



## martybegan

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, an additional "i". Still less of a mistake numerically than 57 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we know how much of a fit you pitched over that mistake. You're still doing it. Do you think you will ever just drop that, like you want done for Trump's screw ups?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually only bring it up when prog morons bring something up similar.
> 
> it's a hell of a retort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some RWNJ mentions that mistake at least every day. How many years ago was that? But you expect Trump's goofy shit to just go away? Dream on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goofy shit deserves goofy shit, and forgetting an "i" is not as bad as thinking there are 57 states.
> 
> It's not like we are the United States of Heinz or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need new material. Your old stuff has become pathetic.
Click to expand...


The new stuff you idiots slather on Trump isn't any better.

ZOMG HE FORGOT AN "I"!!!!!!!


----------



## toobfreak

RicO'Shea said:


> You have NO idea about the REAL evidence Meuller has.



As if YOU do.  Let us all know when Trump is impeached!  ITMT, watch that maggot crawling out of your left ear, your brain isn't getting enough air and has gone moldy.


----------



## RicO'Shea

toobfreak said:


> RicO'Shea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have NO idea about the REAL evidence Meuller has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if YOU do.  Let us all know when Trump is impeached!  ITMT, watch that maggot crawling out of your left ear, your brain isn't getting enough air and has gone moldy.
Click to expand...


So funny!! Research will save you a lot of embarrassment.


----------



## BULLDOG

Tipsycatlover said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outrage is he said Nambia instead of Namibia?  That's really reaching for new outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly. You turned a cough into parkinson disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't the cough.  It was the seizures.
Click to expand...


If you say so. Do you still think she has parkinson's, or did they just come up with a magical cure?


----------



## BULLDOG

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we know how much of a fit you pitched over that mistake. You're still doing it. Do you think you will ever just drop that, like you want done for Trump's screw ups?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually only bring it up when prog morons bring something up similar.
> 
> it's a hell of a retort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some RWNJ mentions that mistake at least every day. How many years ago was that? But you expect Trump's goofy shit to just go away? Dream on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goofy shit deserves goofy shit, and forgetting an "i" is not as bad as thinking there are 57 states.
> 
> It's not like we are the United States of Heinz or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need new material. Your old stuff has become pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new stuff you idiots slather on Trump isn't any better.
> 
> ZOMG HE FORGOT AN "I"!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Doesn't have to be. You already set that bar pretty damn low.


----------



## Oldstyle

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
Click to expand...


What should a "real" US President know...that Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing...or how many States there are in the union?   Hmmmmm....


----------



## martybegan

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually only bring it up when prog morons bring something up similar.
> 
> it's a hell of a retort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some RWNJ mentions that mistake at least every day. How many years ago was that? But you expect Trump's goofy shit to just go away? Dream on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goofy shit deserves goofy shit, and forgetting an "i" is not as bad as thinking there are 57 states.
> 
> It's not like we are the United States of Heinz or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need new material. Your old stuff has become pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new stuff you idiots slather on Trump isn't any better.
> 
> ZOMG HE FORGOT AN "I"!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be. You already set that bar pretty damn low.
Click to expand...


yeah, back during the Bush days the term RichBoyChimpyMcHitler was high class.....


----------



## BULLDOG

Oldstyle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you? Not to mention all the libs on that twitter feed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing. A real president, instead of that obese orange fool, would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should a "real" US President know...that Namibia and Nambia are not the same thing...or how many States there are in the union?   Hmmmmm....
Click to expand...


In case you didn't notice, Obama isn't president any more. That obese orange clown is.


----------



## BULLDOG

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some RWNJ mentions that mistake at least every day. How many years ago was that? But you expect Trump's goofy shit to just go away? Dream on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy shit deserves goofy shit, and forgetting an "i" is not as bad as thinking there are 57 states.
> 
> It's not like we are the United States of Heinz or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need new material. Your old stuff has become pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new stuff you idiots slather on Trump isn't any better.
> 
> ZOMG HE FORGOT AN "I"!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be. You already set that bar pretty damn low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, back during the Bush days the term RichBoyChimpyMcHitler was high class.....
Click to expand...


Haven't heard that in years. I guess that's because he hasn't been president in years.


----------



## martybegan

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy shit deserves goofy shit, and forgetting an "i" is not as bad as thinking there are 57 states.
> 
> It's not like we are the United States of Heinz or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need new material. Your old stuff has become pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The new stuff you idiots slather on Trump isn't any better.
> 
> ZOMG HE FORGOT AN "I"!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be. You already set that bar pretty damn low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, back during the Bush days the term RichBoyChimpyMcHitler was high class.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that in years. I guess that's because he hasn't been president in years.
Click to expand...


The more things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## AVISSSER

More puerility. Like children giggling in gym class over mismatched socks. Libs are so GD BORING.


----------

